# How many muzzleloader deer permits in Southern unit?



## pheasantphool (Nov 30, 2007)

I tried to find out on the DWR website how many permits for muzzleloader deer were issued in the Southern unit in 2008. Anyone know where to find that info?

Thanks,


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Go to the link below and scroll to last page. I think the total permit woould be colunm 5 added together I got 2067 res. 379 non res.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggame/pdf/08_stats/05.pdf 
hope this is what you were looking for.

Allen


----------

